
Craig Murray Defence Fund Launched - henearkr
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/04/craig-murray-defence-fund-launched/
======
lidHanteyk
While I was reading the linked complaint [0], I found some redacted passages.
I've restored them using the original sources [1]:

> The Salmond Affair indeed stinks to high heaven and no aspect of it stinks
> more than the role in steering the affair, throughout, of Liz Lloyd, Nicola
> Sturgeon’s Chief of Staff. Lloyd is also known to be personally friendly
> with David Clegg of the Daily Record who published what were claimed to be
> leaked details of one of the “allegations” against Salmond.

I find it interesting how the complaint includes the voices of hoi polloi,
both in support of and in critique of Murray's behavior. I find their timbre
delicious, as they seem unaware that they are contributing to the
delegitimization of the prosecutorial process.

[0] [https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/caseagainstcraigmurray230420.pdf)

[1] [https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2019/08/the-alex-
sal...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2019/08/the-alex-salmond-fit-
up/)

------
henearkr
For me it is clear that they want to prevent further journalistic coverage of
the upcoming 2nd part of Assange's extradition trial.

We will be very lucky if any independent source will ever be able to report us
what will happen in there.

~~~
lucozade
Either that or the Scottish legal system takes a dim view of journalists
identifying rape trial victims. Contrary to an explicit order of Court.

I doubt he’ll get time; I don’t believe he actually said who they were, just
hinted at it. Probably a fine.

~~~
henearkr
I hope so.

It would be good if his trial was finished before Assange's one is resuming.

I found his depiction of the first part very interesting, and there were very
few sources of information besides him.

------
jhayward
From my reading of the linked site, the person referred to is an advocate not
a reporter. The headline is false.

~~~
henearkr
Craig Murray? No he is a blogger, thus well inside the definition of a
reporter in this web era. If you prefer I would change reporter into blogger.
He is also a former diplomate, but that does not matter for this news.

Quoting Craig Murray:

"Then on Tuesday morning, a large Police van full of police pulled up onto the
pavement right outside my front gate, actually while I was talking on the
phone to a senior political figure about the raid on my friend. The police
just sat in the van staring at my house. I contacted my lawyers who contacted
the Crown Office. The police van pulled away and my lawyers contacted me back
to say that the Crown Office had told them I would be charged, or officially
“cited”, with Contempt of Court, but they agreed there was no need for a
search of my home or to remove my devices, or for vans full of police."

~~~
jhayward
> From the linked site: _Only supporters of Alex Salmond – the Alex Salmond
> found innocent by the jury – are being pursued by this continuing Police
> Scotland operation._

When you become a "supporter", you cease to be a journalist. You become an
advocate.

~~~
henearkr
He is committed to Assange's cause, that's right.

However he allowed very precious information on how the trial was held to
reach the public.

This is why his reporting, while not neutral, is very important.

I have not used the term "journalist" but reporter in the original title. Is
"reporter" inaccurate too in your opinion?

